# Imac Me Up



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Well after much hesitation I finally took the plunge and switched to an Imac from my PC.

Must say I am really impressed from the build quality right up to the ease of use of software. It has taken at little adjustment to find my way around.

Anyone else pleased they made the move?

Only down side is the cost:doublesho

Mark


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Markyt001 said:


> Well after much hesitation I finally took the plunge and switched to an Imac from my PC.
> 
> Must say I am really impressed from the build quality right up to the ease of use of software. It has taken at little adjustment to find my way around.
> 
> ...


Made the move a while ago, not disappointed but there's lots to to learn. Take a look on the apple website at the tutorials, makes things a lot easier


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome to the dark side  :thumb:


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Made the move myself last year, which has in turn led to literally every single computer or piece of kit Apple makes finding its way into the family home.

Be careful, it's an addictive brand!


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

jay08 said:


> Made the move a while ago, not disappointed but there's lots to to learn. Take a look on the apple website at the tutorials, makes things a lot easier


Yeap, had a look briefly at a few, and they look really good.


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

famoussas said:


> Made the move myself last year, which has in turn led to literally every single computer or piece of kit Apple makes finding its way into the family home.
> 
> Be careful, it's an addictive brand!


Got the iphone & ipod too so getting there!!!!!!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I Love my MBP. Best bit of kit i've ever purchased.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome to the worlds easiest, most fun computer system which just works out of the box!
From using macs for years and years, since I was really young. Ive always had a Mac and always will.
Beautifully made and designed products which are STILL miles ahead of anything else.
There is only ONE original when it comes to anything apple.

Just look at the iphone, how many manufactures are making 'competitor iphones'. There is only one true original.

Welcome to the wonderful world of owning a mac


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

My first mac was iBook G4, which is still going strong to this day. Recently got a iMac 24", it's brilliant!


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

P.S. Ill add, the initial outlay of a mac. As you will see is worth it. Mark my words. Your mac will still be going strong after many many years, the equivalent PC. Will have died a long painful death.


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Markyt001 said:


> Well after much hesitation I finally took the plunge and switched to an Imac from my PC.
> 
> Must say I am really impressed from the build quality right up to the ease of use of software. It has taken at little adjustment to find my way around.
> 
> ...


:doublesho :doublesho fook me on first look at the title I thought you wanted covering in hair remover! :lol:


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

GRRRRRR.............i thought this was a hair removal post !!!:doublesho


----------



## adamjackdrew (Jun 2, 2008)

iMac! Yep, been here now for nearly 2 years and still loving it! CANNOT wait until Snow Leopard has been officially released. I still have a pre-release version and am very impressed with it.

Apple's innovation will never stop - I hope!! They just have the gift!! 

A


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Been using windows all the way up until November last year and treated myself to 24" imac, amazing piece of kit, the innovation and prouct design is just right you wont be disappointed.. whenever I go onto my laptop windows desktop pc I feel like ive gone back in technology, Apple is the way the forward


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Midlands Detailing said:


> I Love my MBP. Best bit of kit i've ever purchased.


+1 It's a lovely bit of kit.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

All my stuff has been Mac, my bro only uses macs and it rubbed off on the rest of us early on, i cant stand PCs there so fussy and awkward to use. 

I have a a Macbook for my out and about music stuff (radio and gigs to run serato etc,) its pretty beat up now and has tones of stuff on it but never lets me down. a Macbook pro, surfing web and use at home and a mac pro for studio stuff (big memory and fast) Iphone etc also, i kind of get carried away but 100% best for what i use them for. but you can spend to much on them if your not careful.

Cant fault Apple after care tho.


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

surgemaster said:


> :doublesho :doublesho fook me on first look at the title I thought you wanted covering in hair remover! :lol:


Lmao....Would need many gallons0)


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Yup, I made the move last year and have not looked back, shortly after buying my Macbook I bought an iPhone. They really are so, so much better, worth every penny. 

The customer care is second to none, the casing of my Macbook cracked completely out of the blue a few weeks back, took it into Apple Store, they replaced the whole top casing there and then, in less than an hour completely free of charge, even though it was out of warranty. I walked in expecting to pay, walked out an incredibly happy customer. 

Think of the hassle, the same scenario with a PC would cause, say if you took it into PC World.


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Would never buy a pc again!



Gaz W said:


> The customer care is second to none, the casing of my Macbook cracked completely out of the blue a few weeks back, took it into Apple Store, they replaced the whole top casing there and then, in less than an hour completely free of charge, even though it was out of warranty. I walked in expecting to pay, walked out an incredibly happy customer.
> 
> Think of the hassle, the same scenario with a PC would cause, say if you took it into PC World.


This happened to me and i was also out of warranty, it's a common problem but no other company would do the job so quick and without a fight.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ my mac book done this too, iv left it as its my old banger i use out and about its been in the wars LOL


----------



## arthurbikemad (Aug 4, 2009)

Im bald and I was thinking emm, a cure for the razor..

I have a large PC set up have done for years since the 8088, im a bit scared of MAC's but at the same time I hate MICROSOFT!! Even more since Vista, so won't be long BILL..


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

yeah also made the move,just got a macbook pro and love it!

so easy to use,hope i never have to use a pc again!


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Markyt001 said:


> Only down side is the cost:doublesho


Yeah, so what ... Porsches are expensive, too :thumb:

Welcome aboard, mate! I switched back in 1999 with a Candy iMac and got one of the aluminum 24" models a couple of years ago. The new iMacs really are something quite special.


----------

